# jay peak, vt.



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yo, so a buddy and i deceided to take another trip out here while we still can. We'll prolly be here til sunday if anyone is in the area. We'd love to have someone who knows the mountain well show us around, or just explore. Hit me up!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Give Mysticfalcon a Jab, I'm sure he'll play.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Expecting 12" or so by Saturday! Should be fun.


----------



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuck yes! Haha we just booked 3 more nights. We ll be here til mon night or ties morning. I hit a tree on Everglades goin a good 20mph. Rode away from it, but this mountain is kicking my ass haha.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Be careful with those trees. I know more than enough injured people.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

How are the conditions there now? Does it look like it may last & be open another 2-3 weeks?

I'm thinking to go after 2 weeks (17th), but also considering next week (sat/sun).

Cheers...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

They are still 100% open. Jay will be open till may but the trail choices will be limited then.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, I'll keep an eye on that. I think I'll likely head there this w/e to enjoy nice snow at least "ONCE" before season's end! All we had here was ice for the past 5 weeks or so! 

BTW, how are the parks there, Well maintained? Do you have to pay for access or is it free?

Cheers...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The parks aren't great. Jay is known for the glades not the parks. Upkeep is better this time of year than it is earlier in the season though because we have less powder days pulling the park crew away from the parks and searching for freshies (although Saturday was actually a powder day) Spring corn in the woods is a great way to spend a day.


----------



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Turned out to be yet another fckin awesome trip. Thanks again for showing us around and the photo sesh mystic! You can expect us back asap hahah. P.s. now that I understand what your forum status means, it makes me giggle 

Check out the album;

Jay Peak | Facebook


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like fun! I'm headed up there with the family this weekend. Anyone else going to be around?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ill be there saturday PM and all day sunday


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Please do update mountain conditions. I'll be going there next weekend and/or after (1st time) since resorts here will be closing and snow is will likely be gone (with rain coming next 3 days).Cheers...


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ill be there saturday PM and all day sunday


I take it you didn't make it to Tux this weekend then?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope. Jay is still 100% open so its hard to justify the trip to tucks


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't argue with you there, Wildcat is still in good shape as well. The weather Saturday was a 10/10 (finally timed it perfect). My only reservation doing it later in the season is hiking out. Almost got to the Summit, but time and exhaustion were becoming an issue, so it was nice to descend close to 4K vertical right to the truck. The lip seemed steeper than in past years. I may be talking out of my ass, but it felt closer to 50 degrees than 45. Enjoy the rest of your season, and I hope to see you guys up at Jay next year.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Had a blast at Jay this past weekend, thanks again Mysticfalcon!

Trip report is at http://www.snowboardingforum.com/trip-reports/39306-jay-peak-4-9-4-10-a.html


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone here going this next weekend? I'm driving from Montreal Saturday or Sunday and would be nice to ride with ppl who know the mountain and not spend 1/2 day trying to figure out all the trails.  1st visit to JP BTW. cheers...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome!  I'll PM you later in the week. It'll likely be Saturday. 
I have not been out riding or seen snow since almost 3 weeks! 
Should be nice. 
Cheers bud...


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

must resist all thoughts of taking snowboard off wall! MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> must resist all thoughts of taking snowboard off wall! MUST RESIST!!!


I think you have that backwards.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like no-go this w/e to JP! 
Weather calling for light rain Saturday - Monday and little on sunday (though forecast says sunny)!!!! 
Also, seems to be only 3/8 lifts and 37/77 trails open.
Bumer cause I really wanted to try JP before putting the season to full wrap... oh well... maybe next season!

Mystocfalcon... I'll let you know if I have a change of heart (possible) for Sunday! Otherwise, r**n check for next year! 

Cheers...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its only supposed to rain early AM tomorrow. then the PM is the pond skimming. 
Im not sure about conditions but it still looks pretty snow covered from here. I havent been up the last 2 weekends though because I was on a cruise. 
If you miss some awesome conditions I will be sure to let you know


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

haha... don't tell me "after" I miss it!  That would be brutal Myst!!!
Seriously; can you post how it is tomorrow (if you're going)? If it looks good, I may just come Sunday. 
Looks all cloudy from here so far, but you never know. 
I'm still up for the drive if it's worth the trip. 
Keep me posted.
Cheers bud and hope you had fun on the cruise...


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm headed up there for tomorrow. I'll report back  Mysticfalcon, you around?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

herzogone said:


> I'm headed up there for tomorrow. I'll report back  Mysticfalcon, you around?


Of course


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Today was great, absolutely beautiful weather and conditions that were much better than I had anticipated. While there are definitely bare spots, there are a surprising number of good trails and the snow itself is mostly very fast, wet granular. Here's a short clip from today showing one of the better, and one of the worst trails, condition-wise. We had so much fun we decided to stay for tomorrow


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are my pics from yesterday. Mostly pondskimming but some ridding too. 
Facebook Album

They are still uploading right now but they should all be up shortly.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! It seems I missed out on the best days late in season! Oh well... if not this year, sure looks like a great mountain to visit comes next season. Way much more snow than what we had here and it's probably seem distance as our best mountain here.

Thnx for sharing guys!

Cheers...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay Peak saturday deals


----------

